# FS130/KM130 hitting revlimit all the time



## Ducatidesmo (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, 

New owner of a KM130R. I moved up from a KM90R and the 130 is a BEAST. only problem is that I hit rev limit VERY easily (1/3rd to half throttle) if I'm not deep in the weeds and it is a practice in finger dexterity not to peg it to redline. 

Anyone know if the ECOSPEED handle on the FS94 R could be retrofitted to the other FS models?


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 24, 2014)

What cutting equipment are you using? Grass blades, brush blades, and polycut 10-3 will really free spin easily. I use the autocut 25-2 with .105 line and it seems to operate well. I do, however, use only 1/3 to 1/2 throttle for light trimming around the house. 3 years old now, and I wouldn't trade my KM 130 R for anything else.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 25, 2014)

If its cutting good I wouldnt worry about it. I used my fs130 Sunday and would hit the limiter when the string got short but it didnt bother me. If you can get a hold of a tach make sure its getting the proper rpms when it kicks in.


----------



## Ducatidesmo (Jun 25, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> What cutting equipment are you using? Grass blades, brush blades, and polycut 10-3 will really free spin easily. I use the autocut 25-2 with .105 line and it seems to operate well. I do, however, use only 1/3 to 1/2 throttle for light trimming around the house. 3 years old now, and I wouldn't trade my KM 130 R for anything else.



I use the four sided grass blade and the 25-2.. also have the cultivator and even with that it bangs off the redline unless I give it a 1/3rd throttle and am really working the ground... with that said, it's not bogging at all, it doesn't feel like there is anything wrong.. with the exception of it pegging on the redline.


----------



## Ducatidesmo (Jun 28, 2014)

Well... Found something that keeps it from banging off the redline. Just bought the blower attachment and FINALLY am able to (almost) completely pull the trigger. man does this thing blow with the 130.


----------

